# What is meant by Foreground, Midground & background plants?



## sutharsany (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

I am not good in English. I honestly don't understand that what is meant by Foreground plants, Midground plants and Background plants?

Found this on Google,










So, Foreground plants should be planted on front of tank and Midground plants on middle and Background plants on last of tank (backside)? 

If Yes, Can I plants them on different orders ?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Foreground plants are typically very short. Midground plants are medium height. Background plants are very tall. There's more to it, but you get the point. ;-)


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, and like mousie said they are different heights.
This site has plants sorted by foreground, midground, and background.
Freshwater Plants: Freshwater Aquarium Plant Species for the Home Aquarium


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

AquaPlayz said:


> Yes, and like mousie said they are different heights.
> This site has plants sorted by foreground, midground, and background.
> Freshwater Plants: Freshwater Aquarium Plant Species for the Home Aquarium



That's a very good link. I've been referring to it lately for research on possible new foreground and midground plants for my new 6g tank.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I can't wait to see your cube when you're done with it Mousie.

Just to answer the last question Sutharsany... you can plant your tank any way you like, as long as you take care not to overcrowd root systems. Bear in mind that some plants prefer shade and others like a lot of light, so it's a good idea to keep this in mind so you don't accidentally plant a high light plant beneath an area that is heavy with floating plants. It's usually a good idea to float plants for a while first so they can get used to your water conditions before planting. During this time you can swish them around a bit and try out different positions. The foreground/midground/background thing is really just an aesthetic guide, so you don't have a load of tall stem plants at the front of your aquarium blocking your view of everything


----------

